

Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun free to download  - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/command-conquer-tiberian-sun-free-to-download-20100215/

======
wenbert
This is nice. I remember this game. I got interested into hacking and the web
development because of this game!

I remember that for CnC games, you could just edit the .ini file and you could
basically change everything in the game.

I ran a small fansite called Tiberian Sun Oracle -- back in the days, most
people submit their sites to Yahoo Directories, etc. I also remember RADen,
Battleground TS. I also remember using Newspro (later renamed Coranto) for the
news management. Good old days.

The game was still under Westwood back then.

~~~
kajecounterhack
Yeah, CNC 3 was a pretty decent game but since it was made by EA, all the
units were like the same between the 3 civilizations. Anyway for Tiberian Sun,
yeah the ini editor was the best!! I remember there was this thing, SunEdit2k
or something like that, where you could create your own units or modify the
stats of other units

~~~
petercooper
You could edit INI files for all of the 2D C&Cs and even the sorta-predecessor
Dune 2 :-) For our multiplayer games we used to crank the buildings and units
to produce almost instantly!

------
abyssknight
They're doing this so people have something to play until C&C 4 comes out
(unless you're in the beta). Of course, this game is absolutely nothing like
C&C 4. In fact, C&C 4 will probably be the worst selling game in the
franchise's history. I cancelled my preorder after playing the beta. It's just
not the same game anymore.

edit: Weird, I guess someone didn't like my opinion. That's fine, but at least
leave me some feedback so I can make sure I don't do it again. :)

~~~
houseabsolute
I liked some aspects of 3, although it didn't really feel like the same game.
I watched a couple of multiplayer replays and the way people mass units in
this game makes Starcraft look like Warcraft 3 by comparison.

------
amohr
Aw this just brings back traumatic memories of the day I found out Westwood
was acquired by EA.

------
roschdal
Great game. If only they could release the game under a GPL license as well.
That would be a great way for open source developers who want to learn from
the code, and possibly improve the original game.

~~~
dantheman
Then they won't be able to port it to new platforms and sell it again.

~~~
dmaz
John Carmack did just this with Wolfenstein on the iPhone.

~~~
ido
Are you comparing Id to EA?

Totally different corporate cultures.

~~~
euccastro
No, he's not. He's saying that if id did it it can be legally done.

~~~
racy_rick
I'm sure it is a licensing issue. If they had agreements for the models or the
sound files they'd have to pay those people. I think doom was released without
the original sound files. Perhaps that was quake.

~~~
euccastro
It was not a licensing issue that prevented id game assets from being
released. Carmack wanted to share the technology, the knowledge, so others
could learn from it and improve on it. Letting people play doom/quake for free
was not the purpose at all.

------
CoryMathews
I wish they would do this with more games. Give it something like a window
after so many years (5/7/10 w/e) then just release them as free. They have
made all the money they are going to from it.

~~~
mrduncan
I suspect that it's mostly an issue of money. Releasing a game, even for free
download, costs money in the form of staff, servers, bandwidth, etc.

~~~
presidentender
If there's DRM involved, the conversion from disc to bare .exe would have a
minimal cost involved, I suppose. But releasing your game as a torrent would
erase the cost of servers and bandwidth.

EDIT: MechCommander was released as a torrent. Microsoft (you know, that
Microsoft) owns the IP.

~~~
klipt
_But releasing your game as a torrent would erase the cost of servers and
bandwidth._

A game via torrent? It's probably already been "released" for them...

~~~
daveungerer
They only get the promotional benefits if they create an official release.

~~~
rogermugs
or if some idiot out there finally figures out how to monetize torrent... even
an included movie ad or something... or a modified game that shows a boot
screen with an advert would be completely acceptable to me.

------
pmjordan
I suspect they haven't fixed the requirement of IPX (!) for LAN play in this
version, which seems to be the primary stumbling block for multiplayer in
older C&C games (up to RA2) on modern computers. I suppose now you can just
all play via the internet instead, without having to make sure you've got
enough serial numbers.

~~~
_delirium
It doesn't help with these old Windows games, but DOSBox provides virtual IPX-
over-IP emulation so LAN play works on old DOS games. I wonder if there's a
way to do something similar for Windows games?

------
coryl
I never really got into the CC franchise. Was always more of a
Warcraft/Starcraft guy.

------
rogermugs
now if only i hadn't switched to mac about 5 years ago...

~~~
rogermugs
p.s. C&C original was my intro to RTS and led to a 3 year serious addiction to
starcraft.... glad those days are behind me... but secretly miss them somehow
too.

~~~
kentosi
wow i thought i was the only one.

yes i'm glad that my starcraft addiction is well and truly behind me, and that
warcraft III "just didn't do it" for me.

i am however, secretly anticipating starcraft 2, and at the same time somewhat
glad that it hasn't gone anywhere in the last god-knows-how-many years.

